# Cyp.henryi



## tenman (Apr 21, 2012)

This is flowering a month later than last year; our weather this year has been eccentric even for Ohio. six weeks ago it was 85F every day for a couple weeks with sixty degree nights. Then in the interim we had fifty degree days and occasional freezing nights, interspersed with 75 degree days and fifty degree nights. A week and a half of rain has been followed by seventy degree days and forty degree nights. I'm just glad it bloomed though the flower this year is deformed. Second pic is last year's flower, so I know it's capable of better.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 21, 2012)

nice flowers. you guys must be in the storm track because just a little ways east we haven't had as much of the heat or the rain.. it will actually be good for us to have a weekend of rain tomorrow etc


----------



## Dido (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice one like it


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 21, 2012)

A neat species. Good luck with those wild temperature swings.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 21, 2012)

quite cute.

Yeah the weather has been strange this season


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 21, 2012)

Beautiful, greenish color!


----------

